

UNIX guru and tartar steak - juhalaukkanen
http://anti-joke.com/anti-joke/recent/1633-a-unix-guru-walks-in-to-a-restaurant-and-asks

======
alanh
Jokes & pure-humor submissions don’t really belong on HN.

